# Shun Fa Golden vs Norito Hasegawa



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 5, 2019)

I just bloomed what was suppose to be a Norito Hasegawa but it has hairs on the petals. Doesn't that mean it is a Shun Fa Golden? Also the color is not as bright as other norito that I have seen. I do however realize that all norito's are not a bright yellow and some may be greenish from the malipoense. Thoughts?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 5, 2019)

Have you got a photo, Bob?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 6, 2019)

Sorry I don't have a photo. Maybe I should have approached this topic by just asking if Norito Hasegawa ever has hairs on the petals?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 7, 2019)

That's above my pay grade, sorry.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2019)

If i's really fuzzy its probably a hangianum hybrid.


----------



## mccallen (Jan 7, 2019)

Here is a Norito Hasegawa of mine that is blooming right now. 








Not only is it not yellow, or really green even (!) it is somewhat fuzzy.
I do no believe it has any hangianum in it because the inflorescence is very tall, and the leaves are what you would expect from malipoense x armeniacum in shape and color, not what you'd expect from a hangianum cross.


----------



## Hien (Jan 7, 2019)

i would assume that Shunfa Golden has bigger petals & dorsal than Norito Hasegawa. 
By the way they already has Shunfa Golden X Norito hasegawa on the market

https://paphparadise.com/product/paph-norito-hasegawa-x-shun-fa-golden/

it seems that the pouch reverts back to palipoense shape from the double dose of malipoense .


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks, that answers my question,so yes Norito Hasegawa can have hairs on the petals.


----------



## Hien (Jan 7, 2019)

by the way, I would expect the leaves to be different too.
Shunfa Golden will have a smoother upper surface , wavy leaf (from partly hangianum) and vein patterns should be less prominent
Norito Hasegawa will have prominents pattern from malipoense & armeniacum, and the surface should be rougher. 
Here are the 2 plants with leaves photos on ebay from springwater & Laorchidjohn for comparison
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Paph-Shun-...g:q50AAOSw7C5cMinv:rk:2:pf:0&autorefresh=true
https://www.ebay.com/itm/YELLOW-PAR...h=item56be606459:g:j74AAOSwZKlcNB5L:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2019)

The leaf pattern is a good indicator.


----------

